# Ryonet Offers New Industrial Ink Wipes



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

New Ryonet Industrial Ink Wipes provide a safe, easy and effective solution for a variety of tough cleanups in screen print shops. Designed for use with plastisol and water-based ink, they are ideal for removing ink from screens, frames, squeegees and other tools. 

Applications range from wiping ink off buckets, floors and equipment to getting rid of sprayed-fast lint and addressing simple stains. Strong enough to cut through ink on all substrates in a jiffy, the wipes can facilitate production color changes and reduce the number of rags used throughout the printing process. 

They also can be used for wiping hands (rinsing with water afterward recommended) and can be wet and reused. Ryonet Industrial Ink Wipes feature a low-VOC, water-based formulation and have no hazardous components. 

They are Air Quality Management District (AQMD)-compliant, contain no hazardous air pollutants (HAPS) and have a pleasant odor. The wipes come in tubs of 150. Check them out at Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet and subscribe to Ryonet on youtube for all of our other great screen printing videos. 

To view on website, go to Ryonet Industrial Ink Wipes | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet. 

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

